

Show HN: Multiplayer Tetris in Mootools, HTML5 and NodeJS (Nearly finished) - SchizoDuckie

It's been about 3 weeks since I dusted off the Multiplayer Tetris game that me and a buddy wrote A year ago and that's been collecting dust since then.<p>A lot of after work and weekend hours have been pooring into the project since then, and I think it's about time to show the progress<p>What's been done:<p><pre><code>  - Preloading
  - Completely rewrote layout for desktop / tablet browsers using css3 :target.
  - Usage instructions added 
    (one of the comments I got: "Yeah, it works, but how do I play?" )
  - Sending all powerups to other users now works
     (click on another user's playfield to send powerup)
  - Game over implemented serverside so a mulitplayer game can end. 
  - Now works on tablets with touch input.
     swipe left/right/down for controls, tap another user's playfield for sending powerup. 
     Tap the powerups bar to apply to self.
</code></pre>
What's todo:<p><pre><code>  - Fix some last bugs in the tetris engine 
    ( Blocks can still move up in rare cases,
      T-Spins don't always work in all directions )
  - Global online highscores
  - 2 player mode with an direct invite url
  - Finishing touches, Package the app, and deploy!
  - Phone UI in the works
</code></pre>
Please come and play and try to overload my little gameserver. If no users are online don't forget to try a game against yourself by opening 2 browser tabs!<p>Link: http://goo.gl/RJa1f
======
SchizoDuckie
Clickable: <http://goo.gl/RJa1f>

------
fourmii
Cool! Well done, played the single player version and it ran well.

